# Bread and rolls



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

The bread here in Portugal can be a bit iffy; there's really great breads and others that are not so good and the mass produced ones tend to be sweet.

Obviously you get to know them.

If in doubt, I'd say to go for the rolls.

And the rolls in bed with honey, can be particularly satisfying ;-)


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

One of the worst is Bimbo....still stays white no matter how long you leave it in the toaster


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

siobhanwf said:


> One of the worst is Bimbo....still stays white no matter how long you leave it in the taoster


A good one ;-)


----------

